# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Monedas in crescendo, Esponjas y algos más y algo más!

## alvarovilla

Bueno pues con pena me deshago de estos libros, pero es necesario.

Esponjas y algo mas, el gran Henry -->30€;
IMAG0029.jpg
Monedas in crescendo,Manuel cuesta-->Vendido;
1367099247911.jpg

Cartomagia Fácil, Alfredo Florensa Vol 1 y 2-->Vendidos.
1367099243143.jpg
Baraja doble cara(sin uso)-->Vendido;

Baraja biselada bicycle(sin uso)-->Vendido;


Surtido bicycle-->Vendido; (contiene):
6 Cartas doble blanco, 
6 Cartas blancas por la cara de dorso azul, 
6 Cartas blancas por la cara de dorso rojo 
7 Cartas dorso blanco, 
6 Cartas doble cara, 
7 Cartas doble dorso azul/azul, 
7 Cartas doble dorso rojo/rojo, 
7 cartas doble dorso rojo/azul.

Rising card de Henry Evans(nuevo)-->Vendido
Cartas Jumbo bicycle dorso rojo-->12€

Todas las barajas están sin usar y con calidad original. Aquellas que lo precisan vienen con instrucciones.
Gracias por la atención, un saludo!

----------


## Darkman

Tienes un MP

----------


## alvarovilla

Vendidos surtido, doble cara y biselada. Añadidas cartas Jumbo y Rising card. Un saludo!

----------


## alvarovilla

Añadidos volúmenes 1 y 2 de Cartomagia fácil, de Florensa. Añadidas fotos de los libros.

----------


## MagoRaito

Tienes un MP

----------


## alvarovilla

mp respondido!

Enviado desde mi HTC Explorer A310e usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## MagoRaito

> mp respondido!
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Explorer A310e usando Tapatalk 2


Ooootro MP más

----------


## alvarovilla

Rising card vendido.

----------


## julioso

alvarovilla....el monedas in cresendo 2ª edicion lo vendes mas caro de su precio en tienda... (te lo digo para que lo mires no por fastidiar :D)

----------


## alvarovilla

Es la tercera edición y según las tiendas en las que he mirado su precio es de 45 euros.

----------


## julioso

si, es la que tengo yo, me confundi con la segunda... pero es el mismo...
no puedo decirte la tienda en que lo mire pero vamos que es la del autor....

----------


## Aminoliquid

Que uso tiene el"Monedas in crescendo"?

----------


## alvarovilla

Esta nuevo. Apenas ojeado .

Enviado desde mi HTC Explorer A310e usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## jonathan25

Podrias mirar primero los precios que tienen los articulos,porque el libro de cartomagia facil nuevo lo tienes por 20e.
Mas que nada para que puedas llegar a venderlo.
Un saludo

----------


## alvarovilla

A ver...son30 euros los dos vol&#250;menes, por lo que te ahorras 10 euros respecto a la tienda, y los gastos de env&#237;o son mas baratos que en la tienda, hablamos de unos 12 euros menos. A lo mejor entendiste que eran 30 cada uno?

Enviado desde mi HTC Explorer A310e usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## alvarovilla

Reservados Vol 1 y 2 de Cartomágia Fácil

----------


## Aminoliquid

Tienes un MP

----------


## alvarovilla

no puedo responderte al mp, tienes la bandeja de entrada llena!

----------


## alvarovilla

Vendidos los dos volúmenes de Cartomagia Fácil.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Disculpa,ya tienes espacio.

Gracias!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Tienes otro MP

----------


## Aminoliquid

Tienes un MP

----------


## alvarovilla

Reservado monedas in crescendo.

----------


## alvarovilla

Monedas in crescendo vendido. Queda el de esponjas!!!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Acabo de recibir el libro! En muy buen estado y muy eficaz todo!
Buen vendedor este muchacho,si señor.

Gracias Alvaro!

----------


## alvarovilla

Muchas gracias a ti! 
Rebajado el libro del gran henry!
Un saludo!

----------

